# Самый приятный звук баяна/аккордеона



## Sergey_Semenov (4 Окт 2013)

Приветствую всех почитателей баяна и аккордеона. Прошу желающих выставить ссылку или загрузить саму запись, в которой по Вашему личному мнению, самый приятный звук баяна/аккордеона. Понимаю, что качество записи может быть очень разным, как и само исполнение. Но всё-таки давайте попробуем. Основным критерием предлагаю сделать тембр (окраску) звука. Вот запись, в которой на мой взгляд самый приятный (красивый) звук баяна.


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2013)

А как сюда mp3 вставлять?


----------



## gerborisov (4 Окт 2013)

Например: Играет Фридрих Липс


----------



## диапазон64 (4 Окт 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
Да, действительно звучание довольно приятное ( судя по записи). Очень мягкий тембр. В наши дни такое редко можно встретить.


----------



## askurpela (4 Окт 2013)

Обожаю кларнет/фагот
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEj8_fbXixc


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2013)

Вот Фрэнк Марокко!! Офигенный тембр


----------



## Jupiter (4 Окт 2013)

Дорогие друзья! Спросите ЛЮБОГО баяниста или аккордеониста (писавшего свою игру на носители звука),звукачей(которые хоть раз записывали наш инструмент), слушателей,которые сравнивали запись и "живой звук" и вам все ответят: при записи наши инструменты ТЕРЯЮТ в качестве звуковом до 40%! 
Тема не актуальна- разве что услышим новых исполнителей. Тот же Алекс. Скляров на видео от askurpela и на том же инструменте,но с подзвучкой (Рашевский -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmT652z_In8 ) это разница в звуке. Скляров как исполнитель - гений. Его звукоизвлечение практически неповторимо. Но есть Найко,Гертер(это "золотой выпуск Ф.Липса,его первые лауреаты),которые не многим уступают в этом тому же Липсу и Склярову. К сожалению (сужу по работе в жюри в разных Европейских конкурсах),работе над звуком уделяется всё меньше времени."Полоскание" вышло на первый план - музыка отошла...
Но сама тема не плоха- только нужен "живой" звук. Ведь сколько мастеров- столько и тембров...
Тогда уж надо говорить о "звукарях"/наклёпщиках(Сабатини,его ученик Бинчи, Малышев,Маврин,Васильев -дед, потом Васильев Александр(однофамилец,молод,но его порочат в будущем на звание лучшего "всех времён и народов",так как у него (как и у Малышева) аккорд ровен по силе во всех тембрах,неповторимый Гусев,беспредельный по мощности Арапов,загадочно-сказочный Чернов. Можно этот список сначала пополнить от начала- Клеймёнов,Горчин и т.д.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (4 Окт 2013)

Николай, спасибо за коментарий. Конечно же, живой звук и запись это принципиально разные вещи. И живой звук превзойдёт запись по тембральным характеристикам. А вот актуальность этой темы всё-таки может иметь место. Мне интересно узнать какое звучание нравится другим. Ссылка на запись Френка Марокко очень даже показательна. С одной стороны, это новая для меня запись уже известного исполнителя, а с другой стороны я очень даже заценил тембр его инструмента. Правда, офигительный тембр. Тембр же баяна АККО, на котором играет Скляров, и в первом и во втором видео суховат на мой вкус. Хотя само исполнение потрясающее.


----------



## oleg45120 (4 Окт 2013)

А я расценил тему, как поиск красивого тембра именно на записи. Вообще, есть очень мало записей, на которых мне нравится звучание аккордеона. Это большая проблема. Неоднократно записывался в различных студиях, но желаемого результата так и не получил. На мой взгляд, из российских музыкантов лучшие записи у Валерия Ковтуна, из западных выделю Гальяно и последние записи Марокко.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (5 Окт 2013)

Олег, а как Вам звучание (тембр) аккордеонов Еxcelsior? Вот, например, такое.


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Окт 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
У эксельсиоров сухое звучание, немного острое, четкое. Они интересно звучат с подзвучкой (что у Арт ван дамма, что у Данилина), но без звукоусиления выглядят очень блекло.


----------



## Jupiter (5 Окт 2013)

У Марокко был в последнее время основным инструментом Victoria: в 2010 году я с ним общался в Италии.Он был в Ланчиано. Мы жили в одной гостинице,хотя он был всего лишь 2 дня и одну ночь. Аккордеон у него не супер-пупер: просто Марокко умел "извлекать звуки"...
У Сервера(Абкеримова) ,аккордеон той же Виктории покруче чем у Марокко, звуки он извлекать может не хуже,чем это делал Марокко, но "итальянцы" изначально "мокрые"- корпуса должны года два-три ещё сохнуть,да и резонаторы тоже. Поэтому Сервер предпочитает играть пока на старом,надёжном Скандалли. Хотя звук его Виктории мне нравится больше. "Закруглённей" он,что ли...


----------



## oleg45120 (6 Окт 2013)

*Jupiter*,
Судя по Вашей логике, мой аккордеон средний по крутости между Марокко и Абкеримовым. А в чем меряется крутость? Мне удалось поиграть на всех вышеперечисленных инструментах. У Марокко звук более сочный. Хотя может просто лучше разыгран. То ли в помещении был сильный естественный ревер. Наши с Сервером аккордеоны очень похожи. Сегодня играл на аккордеоне Данилина. Он разыгрался и звучит намного ярче, чем когда был новый. Я отметил очень хороший ответ голосов. На моем инструменте ответ хуже

Jupiter писал:


> Закруглённей" он,что ли...


тут с Вами согласен. И больше объёма в звуке. В Италии много джазовых и околоджазовых аккордеонистов переходят на деревяшки. Но самая крутая деревяшка - это Зеросетти, который стоит в музее аккордеонов в Кастельфидардо.


----------



## Bondarenko (6 Окт 2013)

Цитата:


> Тогда уж надо говорить о "звукарях"/наклёпщиках



Jupiter, а проконсультируйте, пожалуйста на счет мастера с фамилией Федин! Видел два инструмента с его аккордом. Надо сказать весьма прилично звучат! Юпитеры старые, конца 70-х. Однако, среди корифеев никогда этого мастера не упоминают...


----------



## Jupiter (6 Окт 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> это Зеросетти, который стоит в музее аккордеонов в Кастельфидардо.


На этой деоевяшке голоса на планках,которые толщиной в сантиметр. А на этих рамках просверленный дырочки с боку- ответ сразу,детонация ноль. Три пиано и три форте без проблем. Но таких аккордеонов в мире еденицы(у каждой фабрики по одному...) Дорого. Только для рекламы. 
В позапрошлом году мы с известным баянистом выпросили у Бугари баян системы "С"- выставочный,лет двадцать его возили во Франкфурт и по всему Миру.Под стеклом стоял всегда на стенде Бугари(если кто был на выставках должны его помнить и может "шупали") В нём голоса- это сказка: Юпитер позавидует...НО... вес инструмента при диапазоне 55 кнопок- 17 кг.И корпус такой как у Юпитера,даже шире. Это смерть для музыканта(правда там в левой 140 басов, выборка мощная.механика на "ура").Внешний вид -мечта дизайнеров.Хотели переделать под гриф "В".Но это дорого и бесполезно...Так и стоит в Италии этот шедевр. Но тяжёл,тяжёл...
"Крутизна" звука -это индивидуально...Не думаю,что меня привлечёт "итальянец" -лучше Юпитера(хорошего) может быть только Юпитер(ещё лучше). И врядли джазмен поменяет "итальянца" на Юпитер...Кстати, уже половина признанных баянистов Итальянских приобрели Юпитера(Анчелотти,Кьякьяретта,Дарио и их ученики...).Как второй,академический инструмент...


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Окт 2013)

*Jupiter*,
Я бы не сказал, что аккордеон в музее тяжелее обычного. Но играть на нем чрезвычайно приятно


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Окт 2013)

oleg45120 писал:


> На мой взгляд, из российских музыкантов лучшие записи у Валерия Ковтуна, из западных выделю Гальяно и последние записи Марокко


Полностью согласен с Вами. Валерий Ковтун, хотя и писался ночами, в самое дешёвое, точнее, свободное время, НО писался на студии Мелодия. Раньше, если кому интересно, высчитывалась кубатура зала для записи определённого количества музыкантов. Сейчас же запихивают в маленькую безэховую комнатку (камеру) энное количество музыкантов, сидящих друг у друга на головах, применяют кучу фильтров, что бы инструменты не лезли в соседние микрофоны, а потом "добивают" звук искусственной реверберацией. Если говорить дальше, то микрофоны ставят на наши инструменты совершенно безграмотно. Нельзя ставить микрофон очень близко к инструменту. Микрофон должен ловить и отражённый звук. А для этого помещение для записи должно быть с приличной акустикой. В середине 90-х, экспериментировал с подзвучкой своего аккордеона. Самый первый вариант был - микрофоны рядом с клапанами, под крышкой. Играл и слушал всё в наушниках. Ужаснулся, какое количество ненужных призвуков (микрохрипы лайки, стук клапанов, даже поскрипывание кожи плечевых ремней) лезет в микрофоны. Помню, первые записи своего коллектива делали в большом зале нашей (Уральской) консерватории. Инструменты расположили так: я сидел на месте бас-балалаек, ударник на другом конце сцены (где и находятся ударные), а к/бас на месте дирижёра. У каждого были наушники. Обработки звука не было НИКАКОЙ. Была естественная реверберация зала. За пультом сидел Виталий Келлер (один из лучших звукорежиссёров у нас на Урале). В последствии он признался, что не смотря на наши технические огрехи, сама запись получилась очень воздушной, "вкусной". Во второй день дозаписывали в маленькой консерваторской студии. Запись получилась "плоской", хотя технически была безукоризненной.
Мы часто забываем, что помимо хорошего инструмента в формировании звука на 50 процентов участвует акустика зала. А потом удивляемся, почему наши хорошие инструменты на записях, сделанных на "приличных" студиях, звучат как жестяные банки. И слушать их долго невозможно, быстро утомляют.


----------



## ze_go (7 Окт 2013)

Bondarenko писал:


> Jupiter, а проконсультируйте, пожалуйста на счет мастера с фамилией Федин!


Присоединяюсь. Инструмент с аккордом Федина у Алексея Мурзы - сына Владимира Анатольевича. Достойный аккорд!!


----------



## Jupiter (7 Окт 2013)

Bondarenko писал:


> Jupiter, а проконсультируйте, пожалуйста на счет мастера с фамилией Федин! В


Да, был такой наклёпщик. Считался "на уровне". Но не стабильный. Не все аккорды были на уровне. Лет 15 уже не клепает. Вообще то у каждого наклёпшика бывают шедевры(правда не сразу разберёшь что это шедевр- через годик ,после первой настройки начинает аккорд звучать).У Баринова -12 человек клепают.Все имена где то и когда то встречались. Кто бы знал Клеймёнова если бы об этом не говорил С.Найко. ?
Вот и Федин тоже появится. Кстати,Совалкова упомянуть надо хорошим словом- все аккорды были хороши...Зря он бросил...Охранять автостоянку наверное лучше...
Левачёв был и есть хорош,но ломаемый...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Окт 2013)

Сергей Совалков работает на себя. Потогонная Бариновская система сильно подрывает здоровье. Да и платить Господин Хороший не шибко любит.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (7 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> В последствии он признался, что не смотря на наши технические огрехи, сама запись получилась очень воздушной, "вкусной". Во второй день дозаписывали в маленькой консерваторской студии. Запись получилась "плоской", хотя технически была безукоризненной.


Владимир, а у Вас есть эти записи? Не могли бы их выложить, чтобы мы тоже смогли оценить их? Думаю что не я один получил бы удовольствие слушая их. Спасибо.


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Окт 2013)

Друзья, выкладывайте побольше записей


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Окт 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Владимир, а у Вас есть эти записи? Не могли бы их выложить, чтобы мы тоже смогли оценить их? Думаю что не я один получил бы удовольствие слушая их. Спасибо.


Уважаемый Сергей. Я не хотел бы выкладывать эти первые опыты на всеобщее обозрение. Напоминаю, что это было начало 90-х годов. Пьесы были из сборников. За магнитофон я засел чуть позже. Да и те моменты звукозаписи, с которыми я поделился, должны быть известны любому грамотному звукооператору. Другое дело, что та армия так называемых "звукооператоров", выпускаемая многочисленными учебными заведениями, зачастую может только ручки крутить и понятия не имеет что такое живой звук и как бережно с ним надо обращаться. Мне в своё время посчастливилось увидеть звукорежиссёров, которые свободно обращались со сложнейшими партитурами на ровне с дирижёрами.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (7 Окт 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Я не хотел бы выкладывать эти первые опыты на всеобщее обозрение.


Жаль, ну да ладно. 

Всё-таки, Владимир, если есть какая-то запись (у Вас лично или где-то на интернете), в которой на Ваш взгляд наиболее красивое звучание (тембр, окраска или как хотите назовите) то загрузите или дайте ссылку. Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (8 Окт 2013)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Жаль, ну да ладно.


Я Вам ответил в личке.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (13 Окт 2013)

Вот в этой записи, на мой взгляд, тембр инструментов очень богатый и насыщеный, особенно гармоники, которая ведёт ритм.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Ноя 2013)

Советую посмотреть передачу "Играй, баян!" с участием Марата Рави. Очень здорово! Вот ссылка. Обратите внимание на тембр бандонеона 1933 года выпуска.

А вот ссылка на другую передачу, где он (Марат) поёт с джазовым оркестром:


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Ноя 2013)

Вот наткнулся на видео. На мой вкус, аккордеон звучит просто потрясающе. Тут, скорее всего, и сам инструмент очень неплох и отличная работа звукорежиссера
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-piCTEYUDQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player]


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Ноя 2013)

Олег, спасибо за ссылку. Аккордеон звучит очень приятно. А вот контрабас, по-моему, потерялся. Низов не хватает всё-таки в этой записи.


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Ноя 2013)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
Когда контрабаса много это тоже не гуд


----------



## sedovmika (11 Янв 2014)

Вот кнопочная Супита, каждый регистр имеет значительное отличие другого по тембру (не обращать внимание на исполнение, видео дается только для оценки звучания некоторых регистров). На мой взгляд (слух) инструмент обладает очень красивым (и громким) тембром. Но левая (по сравнению с Юпитером) слабовата. Нельзя ли усилить как-то басы (может быть "проковать" и поставить более мощные от Тулы-тёрки, никто не пробовал?)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipqMtQLuYp8


----------



## Gross (11 Янв 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> более мощные


Забавное сравнение- голоса от "тёрки" и "Юпитер".


----------



## sedovmika (11 Янв 2014)

Вы правы, но что делать? Хоть как-то улучшить басы. На "терке" басовые планки длиннее и толще чем на Супите (кстати, наверное они не поместятся на резонатор Супиты по высоте, надо будет посмотреть). На а цельная планка тоже наверное не подойдет. Где-то на форуме писали, что ставили цельные планки на Супиту, и говорили что по громкости все равно не дотягивает до Юпитера, "аккордеонный" звук получается, но улучшение, тем не менее очень приличное. Да и на итальянские баяны иногда ставят в левую цельные планки, тоже где-то было в темах.


----------



## Gross (14 Фев 2014)

Вот этот ансамбль стоит послушать: 



живьём я их слушал в 70-х годах- великолепно!


----------



## ze_go (14 Фев 2014)

Gross писал:


> Вот этот ансамбль стоит послушать:


это точно... это просто шедевр!


----------



## nemezida668 (19 Фев 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhIIshrKc8U


----------



## sedovmika (20 Фев 2014)

Вот что нравится большинству, наверное звук гармошки тут тоже оказался приятным для многих:


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> Вот что нравится большинству


 Это довольно смело - брать на себя ответственность за выражение вкусов большинства, но я хотел сказать не о том. Звук гармони для русского человека безусловно родной и близкий (звукоидеал?), тут возможно и передаваемое на генетическом уровне что-то у нас есть, однако отношение к такого вот рода концертным мероприятиям лично у меня неоднозначное. С одной стороны посмотреть, так вроде хорошо - на фоне вконец опостылевшей навязчивой и пошлейшей попсы живое исполнение талантливыми самородками простых, незатейливых, но очень эмоциональных ("трогающих за живое"?) песенок под собственноручный же (и весьма виртуозный, кстати) аккомпанемент на основательно позабытом, но тем не менее любимом народном инструменте выглядит этаким "глотком чистого воздуха" в нынешней удушливой атмосфере культурной жизни простого народа (точнее было бы сказать её полного отсутствия), а с другой? Ну не тот это уровень, который достоин сцены. Даже в захолустных ДК. Это всё вообще не для сцены, это по большому счёту даже на самодеятельность, извините, не тянет (та хоть и непрофессионально, но искусством занимается). Это музицирование бытовое, дворовое, уличное, кабацкое - какое угодно, но только не сценическое. 
Короче говоря, Симонов, Мазуров и пр. со своими песенками под гармонь - это конечно лучше, чем, допустим, Стас Михайлов или кто там сейчас ещё считается "звездой эстрады" и топчет концертные площадки, но и гордиться тут по-моему особенно нечем.
Если в нашей стране, где было и есть столько больших и даже великих артистов (в том числе и в жанре народной музыки), большинству нравится когда со сцены звучит ЭТО, то тут есть о чём задуматься и думы эти невеселы...


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> большинству нравится когда со сцены звучит ЭТО


к сожалению, это горькая правда... мельчает народ... и вкусы его в том числе...


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> к сожалению, это горькая правда... мельчает народ... и вкусы его в том числе...


Ну не знаю, может и правда, конечно, только кто или что тому виной? В том, что на сценах некогда знаменитейших столичных театров какие-то молодые эпатажные выскочки нынче чуть ли не откровенную "порнуху" представляют, да ещё под видом нового, современного, оригинального якобы, прочтения классических пьес тоже скажете публика виновата? Народ? Я иначе думаю.
А песни подобного толка под гармошку попеть, послушать люди, между прочим, и раньше любили. Разрядиться, поразвлечься то бишь. Ничего дурного тут в принципе нет и дело не в этом, а в том, что ДК не должны быть местом для развлечений, а всё-таки наверное в соответствии со своим названием Дворцами Культуры, не говоря уж о сценах более серьёзного масштаба.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> ...только кто или что тому виной?. .. Народ? Я иначе думаю.


А что Вы скажете на то, что некоторые молодые преподаватели ВУЗа (!), в частности, баянисты, не знакомы с "хрестоматийным" Концертом №2 для ф-но С.В.Рахманинова, и, случайно его услышав, спрашивают коллег: "а кто написал такую красивую музыку?" 
или взяв в репертуар "Калину красную" В.Семёнова, и играя её на протяжении 5-7 лет, не удосуживаются посмотреть фильм с одноименным названием...
и это преподавательский состав ВУЗа (консерватории)!!
или это не часть народа? 
p.s. конечно, это - частный случай, но тенденция снижения общего культурного уровня населения имеет место, согласитесь. и это при отсутствии информационного голода...


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Тоже выскажусь. Баян изначально народный инструмент, а все остальное это профессиональный междусобойчик. А может просто профессионалы удалились от народа в своих изысканиях новых пассажей и трактовках произведений? Клоуны с баянами – тоже не решение проблемы продвижения баяна в массы, только лишь привлечение внимания к себе с помощью инструмента который становится потихоньку экзотическим народным, за что мы отчасти должны сказать спасибо нынешней прозападной власти, а дальше эти клоуны начнут вызывать раздражение у того же «простого народа», соответственно и отношение баяну. Мне вот интересно, а что люди, которые культурно хаят клоунов с баянами сделали для того, чтобы баян звучал в массах, а не в кулуарах профессионалов? Нет не просто вывесил афишу, типа вот баянист приехал-прошу любить и жаловать, а реально что то сделал? Вы же люди культуры на то и учились, чтобы нести эту культуру в массы, профессионально воспитывая вкусы и предпочтения. А на деле получается наоборот - вы отделяетесь от того же «простого безвкусного народа» и кстати Вашего потенциального слушателя глухой стеной. «Простой народ не понимает», любители –это так не музыканты и тд и тп. Вы даже между собой не можете найти общий язык. Простой любитель делает гораздо больше за тем же застольем, по крайней мере дети его слышат и может у кого-нибудь из них проснется интерес, и баян будет жить дальше, у меня в жизни было именно так, деревня-праздники-гармошки. Да, сегодня потерянному в этой треклятой жизни народу не до изысков и не нужна ему сложная музыка, проблема не в обмельчании народа, а в восприятии жизни сегодня, сытости и стабильной жизни как бы кому не хотелось. Если кого обидел прошу прощения.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Баян изначально народный инструмент, а все остальное это профессиональный междусобойчик.


смешно, однако...
скрипка ведь тоже изначально бытовала в народе, однако, никого не смущает как это:
клац

так и это:
клац 


Dmvlad писал:


> Да, сегодня потерянному в этой треклятой жизни народу не до изысков и не нужна ему сложная музыка, проблема не в обмельчании народа, а в восприятии жизни сегодня, сытости и стабильной жизни как бы кому не хотелось.


согласен лишь отчасти. книги-то тоже народ покупает, в массе своей, пёстрые внешне и не совсем глубокие "изнутри".
и не думаю, что жизнь в нашей стране, начиная с 17 года была полегче нынешней. страну как "колбасило", так и колбасит", однако в те-же послевоенные годы и позднее фильмы снимали и книги писали и музыку сочиняли поглубже и посложнее, и слушателей-читателей-зрителей было достаточно. видимо, дело таки в пресыщенности и "стабильной" жизни...


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

не путайте разные вещи, или двойные стандарты и к профессионалам влезли в голову?-)


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> не путайте разные вещи, или двойные стандарты и к профессионалам влезли в голову?


а ну-ка поподробнее о двойных стандартах...


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> А что Вы скажете на то, что некоторые молодые преподаватели ВУЗа (!), в частности, баянисты, не знакомы с "хрестоматийным" Концертом №2 для ф-но С.В. Рахманинова, и, случайно его услышав, спрашивают коллег: "а кто написал такую красивую музыку?" или взяв в репертуар "Калину красную" В.Семёнова, и играя её на протяжении 5-7 лет, не удосуживаются посмотреть фильм с одноименным названием...
> и это преподавательский состав ВУЗа (консерватории)!!
> или это не часть народа?


А-а-а! Так это простой народ, значитца, виноват, что в консерваториях невежество процветает? Эта "рыба", выходит, в отличие от всякой иной, с хвоста гниёт? Ну так Вам не я, а сам народ на это скажет..., давно сказал, когда ещё вот именно народом почитался, а не населением: "Каков поп, таков и приход." И не принципиально, что в данном случае у нас речь не о религиозно-церковном, а о культурно-просветительском приходе идёт. И чего, скажите на милость, можно будет ждать от будущего молодого преподавателя и/или профессионального исполнителя, если с "народной музыкой" он познакомится на концерте А. Симонова, а баяном увлечётся благодаря "Баян-MIX"-у?
Информационно-то мы в настоящее время сыты и даже пресыщены, тут Вы, пожалуй, правы, а вот культурно как раз зверски голодны. Мы досмерти устали переваривать абсолютно несъедобную ядовитую жвачку, которой нас пичкают и пичкают вместо нормальной здоровой духовной пищи! Хотя и насчет информации тоже знаете-ли... удовлетворить информационный голод и, простите за грубость, загадить людям мозги всевозможным информационным мусором - это далеко не одно и то же.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

MAN писал:


> Так это простой народ, значитца, виноват, что в консерваториях невежество процветает?


я этого не говорил, я говорил об ОБЩЕМ снижении культуры и указал, что это - ЧАСТНЫЙ случай! не перекручивайте...
MAN писал:


> Мы досмерти устали переваривать абсолютно несъедобную ядовитую жвачку, которой нас пичкают и пичкают вместо нормальной здоровой духовной пищи!


так не надо идти на поводу у "пичкателей" - не смотрите телевизор, не слушайте радио. общайтесь с теми, кто может себя противопоставить навалу жвачки. выбор-то за нами, значит и с себя надо начинать...


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Да писали глубже и сложнее, но это было понятно народу. Вы сами привели примеры музыки которую даже профессионалы не понимают и опять на те же грабли, что не понятного я написал в своем посте выше? Повторю - ну не понятны народу Ваши трактовки произведений, если хотите, то не от «пресыщенности», а от того, что в музыке, как и везде появилась конкуренция и выбор. Для Вас это выглядит как «обмельчал народ», ну если не нравится мне скрипка-это не значит же что я обмельчал?. Вы кстати побольше об этом говорите, глядишь вас за это полюбят народные массы.Да подача клоунов с баянами не лучший вариант, предложите свой, вы же профессионал? И нравится это или нет, но необходимо приспосабливаться к современным условиям, но без утраты наработанного до сей поры, иначе с таким раскладом наши внуки будут в Италию ездить учиться играть на инструменте.


----------



## MAN (21 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> я этого не говорил, я говорил об ОБЩЕМ снижении культуры и указал, что это - ЧАСТНЫЙ случай! не перекручивайте...


Ну как же не говорили? Вы привели пример с преподавателем консы, не знающим Рахманинова, Шукшина, Френкеля в конце концов, а причиной этого ЧАСТНОГО случая с одним из представителей народа объявили "измельчание" всего народа в целом. Чего же я перекрутил?

ze_go писал:


> выбор-то за нами, значит и с себя надо начинать...


Да я согласен! Конечно с себя прежде всего надо начинать, без этого никак, я только хотел заметить, что если некто, являющийся частью народа, избирает делом своей жизни служение искусству (ну там музыку играть, али других этой самой музыке учить), так уж с него в этом плане спросу-то всё ж маленько побольше, чем с пахаря, пекаря или токаря.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Да писали глубже и сложнее, но это было понятно народу... Повторю - ну не понятны народу Ваши трактовки произведений


противоречие какое-то. 
тут Вы говорите, что проблема не в народе, и тут же говорите, что народ раньше-то понимал сложную музыку, а теперь - нет... значит всё таки...

Dmvlad писал:


> И нравится это или нет, но необходимо приспосабливаться к современным условиям


вот как, оказывается... 
видимо, если бы те же Бах, Моцарт, Бетховен, Рахманинов и т.д. прислушались к этому Вашему совету, то вряд ли их творчество дошло до нашего времени... плыть по течению - это достойный выбор!

MAN писал:


> Вы привели пример с преподавателем консы... а причиной этого ЧАСТНОГО случая...объявили "измельчание" всего народа в целом


а разве не так? или Вы всё таки настаиваете, что общий культурный уровень растёт? может, мы в разных государствах проживаем?

MAN писал:


> что если некто, являющийся частью народа, избирает делом своей жизни служение искусству (ну там музыку играть, али других этой самой музыке учить), так уж с него в этом плане спросу-то всё ж маленько побольше


согласен. но этот аргумент, скорее должен быть адресован не мне, а тем, кто с помощью СМИ опускает ту самую планку общей культуры (и музыкальной, в частности...)


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

Разговор с вами в этой по этой теме считаю бессмысленным, он напоминает разговор глухого с немым. Ваши ответы лишь очередное доказательство моим словам, ничего конкретного одни пустые слова и передергивания. А насчет Баха и Бетховена, то в то время когда они жили их музыка считалась современной, и точно так же они писали по заказу церкви и тд и тп. То что вы пытаетесь мне противопоставить можно расценить как оправдание своего бессилия в современных условиях, и не способность что либо противопоставить засилью безвкусицы.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> А насчет Баха и Бетховена, то в то время когда они жили их музыка считалась современной, и точно так же они писали по заказу церкви и тд и тп.


комментарий на этот бред один. учите мат.часть. 

Dmvlad писал:


> ничего конкретного одни пустые слова и передергивания


я писал конкретно - начинаем с себя - не смотрим и не читаем СМИ, для начала... потом пытаемся хоть по выходным (не чаще, иначе спротивит :biggrin: ) прослушивать либо барочную, либо музыку венских классиков... потом на романтизм можно перейти... читаем русскую классику и поэтов серебряного века...

Dmvlad писал:


> То что вы пытаетесь мне противопоставить можно расценить как оправдание своего бессилия в современных условиях, и не способность что либо противопоставить засилью безвкусицы.


откуда такая осведомлённость о моём бессилии? :biggrin: 
я противопоставляю всё, что могу. .. и как могу... через студентов... через родных... с себя надо начинать, я так думаю... :biggrin:

p.s. sorry за некоторую дерзость, но не я тон задал.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Фев 2014)

через родных это уже другой разговор :biggrin: можно сказать действуете через народ, а насчет мат части в чем я не прав? Бах разве не писал по заказу кантаты и прочую музыку? и вы хотите сказать что их музыка не считалась современной в их время? Ну может и так...Вы Преподаватель-Вам виднее-) я то закончил школу и перешел в разряд любителей поэтому спорить не буду Тон? насчет тона не переживайте-) Дурная привычка руководителя предприятия. Если обидел извините.
P/S А критику, тем более конструктивную необходимо воспринимать адекватно иначе так и будете бегать по кругу, готовить никому не нужных специалистов без применения в жизни их знаний и умений. Как говорится будет что вспомнить, да ничего не останется после.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Фев 2014)

Не судите ,да не судимы будете !
Как то, после концерта, отвозил я домой Яна Абрамовича Френкеля. Жил он в районе метро Маяковская. И он мне сказал, что в той же квартире где он живет, раньше жил ,кто-то из братьев Покрасс. Сейчас уж и не помню - который из них. Оно и понятно. Дом принадлежал Союзу композиторов и квартиры так и распределяли.В этом же доме было Бюро пропаганды советской музыки. Кто-то выбыл ( по причине смерти,в основном) - ну а следующему давали. Тогда ж приватизаций не было. И по дороге ,а ехали мы из Кунцево -это минут 30-40 - (ну не было тогда пробок ! ) разговор зашел о Калине красной. И он мне сказал: " ты знаешь,а ведь Евгений Светланов включил тему моей песни в свою симфонию,думая,что это народная песня. Я спросил. И дальше то,что ? Френкель ответил,что здесь вопрос об отношениях между людьми надо рассматривать в первую очередь.Сейчас бы вся эта шатия -братия. Ну " элита" наша по судам бы бы затаскала. Я потом, много раз встречался и с Е.Ф Светлановым.И на кое какие вопросы он мне помог ответить - но это касалось только дирижирования.Но как то не решился спросить об этом,о Калине красной. Я к чему это ? Ошибки. И невольные часто бывают у всех. И даже у великих.
Каюсь,уже несколько лет не был на могиле Яна Абрамовича.Последнее посещение оставило печальный след -треснувшая плита ,поваленная ваза для цветов,какая то общая не ухоженность. Он на Новодевичьем кладбище.


----------



## VikVlDem (21 Фев 2014)

Новиков Игорь - Интересную историю Вы рассказали. А за что по судам-то? Песня не народная оказалась, и Светланов подставился этим что ли?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Фев 2014)

Песня оказалась не народная, а авторская. Но тогда в советские времена , все проще было. Да и Ян Абрамович добрейший мужик был,прекрасный человек ,музыкант. А вы прикиньте эту историю на современный лад. Возьмите у какой -нибудь современной "звезды" пару строчек.Сколько вони и шуму будет ?

" Были люди в наше время,богатыри - не вы !"


----------



## kep (22 Фев 2014)

nemezida668 писал:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhIIshrKc8U


Там по соседству живет вот это демо:
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUuv4C-Z6fA]
По мне так гораздо лучше звук. Что скажут знатоки?


----------



## sedovmika (22 Фев 2014)

Пока не знатоки выскажут мнение: - дрянь редкостная, сравните с Юпитером этот жалкий инструмент! Что на нем играть - полечки? Тут надо шагать дальше и говорить уж о мюзетте, звучит по особому, радостно (Нино Портели записи послушайте по поиску).


----------



## uri (22 Фев 2014)

sedovmika,юпитер-это БАЯН!а это пример очень приятного тембра именно аккордеона,сам играю на таком. роскошная ломаная дека, куча октавных регистров в левой. для джазовой и эстрадной музыки это самое то. и сравнивать юпитер и скандалли 6ку - некорректно.эти инструменты разные...
kep,на вашем видео мне кажется модель по-старше. старые модели "шестерок" звучат по-интереснее новых. но по видео сложно определять тембр аккордеона...надо слушать вживую.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> дрянь редкостная, сравните с Юпитером этот жалкий инструмент!



Не надо все сравнивать с Юпитером, а аккордеон с баяном! Ну разные это инструменты. Не все, что имеет мех должно звучать как баян. Позвольте уж аккордеону свое место иметь :biggrin: 
Кстати, насколько я помню, Ваша Супита была при рождении аккордеоном?


----------



## sedovmika (23 Фев 2014)

Супита очень громкая (а у меня и без разлива), но не дотягивает даже до цельнопланочных 40-50 летних Тул по звуку (есть то и другое у меня). На Юпитере играл всего несколько раз (не дают, говорят сломаешь ). Оччень приятный бас и очень мягкие, красивые готовые аккорды. Много кнопок в правой (можно играть на тутти и прочее без проблем, - кнопок внизу хватает, а вот у аккордеона, переделанного в баян дело швах, - не разгонишься на подобных регистрах). Потом мощь и красота звука вне конкуренции по сравнению с любыми инструментами, большой динамический диапазон.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Апр 2014)

Ссылка на видео Е. Дербенко.
Многогранный звук и сочный тембр у гармошки.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (3 Июл 2014)

Вот ещё одна уникальная гармошечка с потрясающими тембрами.


----------



## MAN (4 Сен 2014)

Можете считать меня сошедшим с ума, но буквально вчера я сообразил то, что давно уже вертелось в голове в каком-то недодуманном, неоформленном виде. Наверное это может показаться бредом, но звучащий самым приятным для меня лично образом баян (а это по большей части старинные баяны первой половины прошлого века) имеет очень много общего с тембровой окраской голоса, которым обладал наш замечательный артист Евгений Павлович Леонов. Вот послушайте и сравните сами его голос, скажем, в этом "Фитиле"




и звук баяна Владимира Кузнецова: Коробейники


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (8 Ноя 2015)

Ещё одна необыкновенная запись.  Играет Григорий Зайцев на баяне и Семён Михайлович Будённый на гармошке.  Приятный звук, а исполнение очень душевное.  Ссылка


----------



## vladimir_e (10 Ноя 2015)

Увожаемый Sergey_Semenov, а кто автор этого произведения и кто исполнял. Звучание, тембр, окраска-дух захватывает. извините  я не музыкант, так любитель. И еще, ежели можно, что за инструмент, в смысле баян Тульский?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (10 Ноя 2015)

Vladimir_e если Вы про тот, который я приводил в пример в своём первом посте, то это играют Шалаев и Крылов.  Произведение называлось "Старинный вальс" (тоска).  Композитора, честно говоря, не знаю.  Если же Вы про ссылку в моём сообщении 65, то там народные мелодии.  А вот насчёт инструментов, к сожалению, ни в том ни в другом случае, ничего сказать не могу.  Хотя мне самому тоже очень интересно узнать.


----------



## vladimir_e (11 Ноя 2015)

Sergey не ожидал, что вы так быстро ответите, думал, что вы здесь появитесь не скоро. Первый ваш пост был написан аж в апреле 13, но последний был в августе 15, так что подумал может еще и заглянет сюда. Я писал про ваш первый пост и когда слушал, то мне показалось что-то знакомым мотивом. Сначала подумал что Вальс цветов, но в характере звучания нагоняло как бы тоску. И вот сегодня делюсь об этом со своей женой, а она говорит что я играл раньше. Я говорю раз играл, значит из сборника старинных вальсов. Стали искать этот сборник, нашли и там вальс " Тоска" М. Обычайко. Жене сказал, что играют Шалаев и Крылов, она говорит что ей тоже знакомые фамилия, хотя она далека от музыки. Ноты я освоил с помощью учителя по физкультуре и труду Алебьеве Алексея Ивановича. Купили самоучитель игры на баяне (он до сих пор со мной) и занимались. Из этого сборника (Сборник старинных популярных ВАЛЬСОВ  Переложил и обработал для баяна С. Чапкий "МИСТЕЦВО " К И Е В _ 1965) вот сию он у меня под рукой, я почти все вальсы играл, а вот сейчас все подзабыл. Скоро зима, возьму в машину баян и на дачу. Растоплю там камин и начну вспоминать , может к 70- летию жены и исполню ей тот самый вальс "ТОСКА". Это будет и ей подарок и мне. Но это мечты, а мечтать как говориться не вредно.Спасибо Вам за ответ с уважением к вам Владимир Ефимович Паньков из подмосковного Ногинска. На три часа моложе Дня Победы, можно сказать, что ровестник Дня Победы.


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Jupiter (04.10.2013, 22:33) писал:


> Но сама тема не плоха- только нужен "живой" звук. Ведь сколько мастеров- столько и тембров...Тогда уж надо говорить о "звукарях"/наклёпщиках(Сабатини,его ученик Бинчи, Малышев,Маврин,Васильев -дед, потом Васильев Александр(однофамилец,молод,но его порочат в будущем на звание лучшего "всех времён и народов",так как у него (как и у Малышева) аккорд ровен по силе во всех тембрах,неповторимый Гусев,беспредельный по мощности Арапов,загадочно-сказочный Чернов. Можно этот список сначала пополнить от начала- Клеймёнов,Горчин и т.д.


----------



## dengrigo (28 Сен 2016)

Расскажите про баяны Клейменова, пожалуйста!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Сен 2018)

Снова приветствую всех!  Давненько не писал на этом замечательном форуме.
Сегодня, слушая разные произведения на баяне, наткнулся на видео и вспомнил про эту тему. Хочу поделиться с форумчанами ссылкой на приятное исполнение Молдавского Танца, и узнать мнение других о звуке баяна Владимира Кузнецова в руках замечательного музыканта Виктора Дукальтетенко.

Ссылка (Анатолий Шалаев - Молдавский танец)


----------

